# Exmouth Exodus



## User (15 Aug 2016)




----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2016)

I'm not, but spookily, at the very same moment that I entered this thread Bob Marley & The Wailers came on Vintage TV singing _Exodus_!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4417927, member: 76"]Anyone out on Saturday night? For the last couple of years I haven't been doing the tea stop, so have been riding. Looking forward to some *decent weather* overnight on Saturday [/QUOTE]
Have you seen these forecast? Now I know why we're swapping clear skies for dark clouds.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Aug 2016)

@User76 I'm booked on, looking forward to it. I don't really care about the weather, the first time I did it was the year of the cyclone, it can't be worse than that

Have a safe trip.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Aug 2016)

@User76

That was a crazy night out, I remember the rain going horizontally across my light beam .

I was wearing woolen gloves, when I took them off, my hands were pure white as if I'd been in the bath for days. It took a couple of days for my hands to recover. I remember it being a proper battle, credit to your boy getting through it.

I really look forward to this every year.

Best of luck.


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Aug 2016)

@User76 

have you downloaded the gpx route? my laptop wont allow me to 'save as' - just wondering if you have had the same issue?


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Aug 2016)

@User76 don't worry, the good guys at exodus have sent it through


----------



## coffeejo (17 Aug 2016)

I'm near Taunton, and the Met Office have issued a warning for strong winds on Saturday. Hopefully the forecast will change by the weekend but if not, I hope it's a tailwind for you all.


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4421413, member: 76"]Hi just got in, so missed your earlier post. I have to admit, my Luddite tendencies have led me to print it out and laminate it at work [/QUOTE]

I did that the first year but my eyes weren't great in the dark so it was a real effort to read the card, I reckon a3 size would be about right


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2016)

Hello @User76

did you ride on Saturday night?

another very wet evening out was had, the weather didn't disappoint.

the food stops were great but seeing the coffee stop on Luppits was amazing - a real moral boost for some tired people.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 May 2017)

*Exmouth Exodus 2017: 5-6 August 2017*
Route
Email info@exmouthexodus.co.uk if you want to know more about what's involved.
*Buses to Bath, and back from Exmouth*
*The Bike Bus* are supplying transport for rider and bike with purpose built trailer systems and licensed minibuses.

*Before the ride:* Picking up from Exmouth 6pm on Saturday 5th August to get you set up in Bath with time to spare. Central Exmouth pick up and a Bath set down with bike, rider and a small carry on item/bag.
*After the ride: *Picking up from Exmouth 10am on Sunday 6th August to take you back to the start. Central Exmouth pick up and a Bath set down with your bike carried in purpose-built trailers.
The cost is £20 per person, pre booked only. Contact Chris: 01392 271426 or email: info@thebikebus.biz for details of how to book. The service will run subject to a minimum number of bookings, but it's more flexible than previous years.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Aug 2017)

The year is 2017:

Anyone from this parish doing this tomorrow night? I've packed my onesie.


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Anyone from this parish doing this tomorrow night


I intended to and had registered, but both ankles a bit swollen since LEL (finishing Thursday night). I think the riders will have had/be having superb conditions: light or no wind, mild temperatures and a full moon. It's lovely seaside weather here (at 7.30am) - I may roll down to the finish cafe on the seafront to see a few there. Hope you enjoyed yourself, in good company.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Aug 2017)

It was a great ride. I believe 270 entrants and 249 starters and 5836 full English breakfasts served by the sea.

I introduced my friend to the world of longer rides so we took our time and enjoyed ourselves. No speed indeed on his Thorn Sterling, but he was comfy and had a good ride.

Proper fat rain coming down Cheddar Gorge so I stayed cold for a while but the mist across the levels was beautiful. Minimum temperature of 5'c Max 17'c which over the night averaged out to 7'c. I don't think I was the only one under dressed.

High Ham was feeling spikey but I really got into a groove getting up the Blackdown Hills.

The tea stops and especially the hot food stop completely broke any Audax comforts. It was genuine 5 star stuff. The volunteers should take a huge clap.

Glad I got the bus/trailer back home. Thanks Chris & Jase.

Thank you Dave Atkinson for a great event. You did yourself proud.


----------

